# Nano iwagumi - "Empire of Stone"



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Amazing job arranging those wonderful stones.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Stunning! This will be fun to watch fill in!


----------



## Outofwater (Mar 30, 2018)

that's gorgeous. Nice work


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

A small addition of color and texture - Bucephalandra sp. 'Mini Catherinae' :










3 days after the flood I measured the ammonia - It is about 1,5ppm. I changed 50% water and planning to do this schedule for the next 3-4 weeks:


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

shaman. said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> A small addition of color and texture - Bucephalandra sp. 'Mini Catherinae'


The rocks and set up are amazing and I love the Mini Catherinae, I have a bunch in my 5g. If you want to a little more color and texture I would also suggest the "Belindae." If you keep cutting the rhizome you can really get a nice grassy cover feel to it. I am keeping it only slightly larger than my Mini Catherinae and it has really nice red stalks.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice buce, there are a lot of 'Belindae' varieties. I like the most Belindae, P. Boyce, 2011 variety.
In this scape I am going to use only 1 type of Buce - want to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

All equipment installed: 










Specs added to the first post!

:wink:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

You nailed the scape on this tank, looks great.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

very enjoyable. 

what is the afan?

is the twinstar m3 worth it?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

IntotheWRX said:


> very enjoyable.
> 
> what is the afan?
> 
> is the twinstar m3 worth it?



aFan is cooling fan. Twinstar I won as a prize on aquascaping contest.  I like it, it really helps in preventing algae, but I would buy Chihiros doctor as it is cheaper and doing the same thing.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 12:


----------



## mittttal (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice hardscape. Are you leaning toward shrimp or fish once the tank is cycled?

I myself am also redoing my ADA Mini M. Look forward to seeing how this fills in


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! Most likely I will go with CRS only - have to see if this stones will rise KH.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 24:


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

excellent =D looking forward to the tank with some shrimp. Are you definitely thinking no fish? Some Boraras could look great. All that open space above is beginning for some colorful 'birds' or something.


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

Hi - great looking tank. Has me rethinking my stems which need constant trimming. I’m curious what have you used for the background?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! @swarley - If I decide for fish I am thinking about Tucanoichthys tucano. @zmartin - Background is forex board with printed foil, one side is gradient blue-white and on the other side I have sky with clouds.


----------



## Kakarot (Jun 5, 2016)

Mind showing what you have for the light controller and how you connected it?


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

i need to find some where in the US that sells that type of diffuser..ive seen to many videos with that type and how tiny the bubbles it puts out


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

it's sold on glass aqua as well as on amazon.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

ive looked before on amazon didn't find. only found on ebay but from over seas. but awesome thanks for letting me know about glass aqua..for got about them


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

@Kakarot - I have this (S2-Pro) LED Smart Controller 36V 100W max | Sunrise/Sunset | Hinterfeld.com


----------



## Dhagans06 (Apr 29, 2018)

Your tank is absolutely amazing! I have a few questions for you because I didnt see these in your description of specs. 1. What filter media do you use and are you using purigen? 2. What co2 regulator are you using?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

In filter I have ceramic rings and sponge. No purigen here but I like to use it. 
CO2 regulator is the cheapest I manage to find.  Working great so far.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Any new pictures?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome as usual


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!  Here is an update.

Day 44:

Eleocharis growing like crazy, needs trimming and removing from the foreground. Introduced 20 Neocaridina 'Fire red'.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Very nice. 
How many hours is the light on max power?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Actually never.  Max is 40%, I found it doesn't need more light. This fixture is very strong at max power. Schedule is like this: 11 - 12 AM 10%, 12 - 1 PM 20%, 1 - 2:30 PM 30%, 2:30 - 4 PM 40%, 4 - 5:30 PM 30%, 5:30 - 7 PM 20%, 7 - 8 PM 10%, 8 PM - 11 AM 0% (Night)


----------



## butterslug (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice work, looks great so far!


----------



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

What LED controller do you use? Is it secondary to your light, or integrated? I come from SW where I can control my lights from my phone (set spectrum, intensity, etc) so this would be great!


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

shaman. said:


> Actually never.  Max is 40%, I found it doesn't need more light. This fixture is very strong at max power. Schedule is like this: 11 - 12 AM 10%, 12 - 1 PM 20%, 1 - 2:30 PM 30%, 2:30 - 4 PM 40%, 4 - 5:30 PM 30%, 5:30 - 7 PM 20%, 7 - 8 PM 10%, 8 PM - 11 AM 0% (Night)


 Interesting,
it is the same light energy as if it was on for

2:12 at 100% or
4:24 at 50% or
5:30 at 40% as your highest set brightness

Lighting: ADA Aquasky Moon 361 (connected on LED controler)
Dimensions: 36x22x26cm (ADA Mini M tank), 20 L, 5 gallon


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Byronyk said:


> What LED controller do you use? Is it secondary to your light, or integrated? I come from SW where I can control my lights from my phone (set spectrum, intensity, etc) so this would be great!


I have this (S2-Pro) LED Smart Controller 36V 100W max | Sunrise/Sunset | Hinterfeld.com
It is connected on cable after LED Driver of the light unit - Controller has same jack sockets as ADA use.

Bump: After maintenance:


----------

